

Ask HN: What platform should I use to create an online bookstore? - bs1

I sure hope you guys can help.<p>I have been tasked with creating an online bookstore and was wondering if anyone could recommend which shopping cart software I should start customizing with.<p>The last I worked on shopping card software was about 10 years ago with OSCommerce. I am happy to use it again, but was just wondering if there were better alternatives today based on new technologies and design concepts.<p>I am considering options like Magento, Zen Cart, Open Cart, etc... There are so many now.<p>Preference would be for something:<p><pre><code>  - open sourced

  - built on PHP + MySQL

  - has many free responsive templates

  - has a one-click feature to install modules&#x2F;add-ons&#x2F;extensions

  - has features like voucher and rebate&#x2F;loyalty management systems
</code></pre>
I am also open to recommendations on SAAS systems, especially if you created it.<p>Many thanks in advance.
======
dylanhassinger
Start with Shopify. Once you make money, move to a bespoke Wordpress
installation running JigoCart.

